# Can't download form rapidshare



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Access-code wrong. Only free-users have to enter an access-code to prevent abuse.
Premium-users don't have to enter anything! Get your own Premium-account now. Instant download-access!
Click here to try again.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 10, 2006)

so what special about it, obviously you must have entered wrong access code, type it correctly....


----------



## outlaw (Nov 10, 2006)

u might have entered in small letters

TYPE IN CAPS


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont think it's case-sensitive


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 11, 2006)

Rapidshare isn't case sensitive


----------



## abhijitroy (Nov 11, 2006)

In RS I've noticed the letter O (m,n,O) looks like 0 (zero). So, press O (m,n,O) when u see such a circle in RS access code. Well, it may just be one reason.


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

I am getting a different problem. 
when downloading file from rapidshare.com as free user, Access code doesnot displays. what might be the problem.


----------



## Apollo (Dec 12, 2006)

yogeshdaga said:
			
		

> I am getting a different problem.
> when downloading file from rapidshare.com as free user, Access code doesnot displays. what might be the problem.


Check this thread > Click


----------

